
$10 Startup: A Leanpub Experiment - adityar
http://iterin.blogspot.com/2012/04/leanpub-experiment-10-startups.html
======
ArekDymalski
As I'm not gonna spent any part of my $10 budget yet I've signed up and
suggested price of 0 :) I wish you there will be less people like me :)

~~~
adityar
I was afraid of that... :)

~~~
ArekDymalski
Easy, that was assumption you had to verify. And afaik Leanpub allows you to
increase the price later when the value of the book will be more visible. Or
charge for the sequel, for practical examples of solutions etc. Anyway I hope
you won't abandon the project due to cheapskates like me. The title and blurb
made me curious.

